# صور للسيده العذراء القديسه مريم



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

​
































​









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 714x911.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















​




​


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*منقول*​


----------



## angil sky (24 سبتمبر 2011)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه 
كلها بركه ونعمه
الرب يباركك
ويبارك
محبتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 سبتمبر 2011)

سيدتى وامى الحنون نظرة منك تسعدنى


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

angil sky قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه
> كلها بركه ونعمه
> الرب يباركك
> ويبارك
> محبتك​


شكراا جدااا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> سيدتى وامى الحنون نظرة منك تسعدنى


شكرا جدااا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## happy angel (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*صور رااائعه جداااا
بركة وشفاعة ام النور تكون معاك*​


----------

